# Friday pictures



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

A big thanks to Louie Baumann for fixing my props up. It was almost a shame to paint them out. The 2nd one is zebras in my port intake. I didn't realize they had made it to Clear Lake but they have and in force. I hauled the boat last May so sometime between then and now, they showed up. 

I would also like to remind everyone of our G rating (Good taste) in pics today and beyond. 

Happy Friday.


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

Some recent 2cool sheepshead pics
View attachment 577478

View attachment 577479

View attachment 577480

View attachment 577481


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

Here the pics


----------



## threeredfish (Aug 24, 2009)

1 - crashed out while filling feeders. too much fun. stepped away for a pic
2 - moon at the ranch
3 - boys in Galveston
4 - the girls
5 - wish we had seen some animals......


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Little man knocking primers out at the reloading bench


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

The Devil's River yesterday...


----------



## JJTTraylor (Jan 30, 2009)

Don't see E Matagorda Bay like this often. 2-2-2013


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

What will they think of next


----------



## DIHLON (Nov 15, 2009)

1. Bass out of my backyard.
2. Softball tryouts! Can't wait for it to begin again!


----------



## Lyssy (Sep 8, 2010)

Found a shirt for Fishburd








My helper passed out


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

I did the electronics install on my brothers new 36' Yellowfin.


----------



## DIHLON (Nov 15, 2009)

Wow. What was the price tag on that thing?


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

Too much for me 

Whats the ole saying; if you gota ask you can't afford it....lol


----------



## DIHLON (Nov 15, 2009)

patwilson said:


> Too much for me
> 
> Whats the ole saying; if you gota ask you can't afford it....lol


I know I can't afford it. That's why I asked.:headknock


----------



## rsparker67 (Mar 30, 2008)

Day time swords Tuesday! What a blast!


----------



## offshorefanatic (Jan 13, 2011)

Daughter with a few pigs. Relaxing by a fire

Sent from my SGH-T769 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rsparker67 (Mar 30, 2008)

Jill fishing, driving, and shooting


----------



## Shin-Diggin (Jun 17, 2005)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jaime1982 (Aug 25, 2009)

*misc*

Here are some pics!
1 at applebees
2 cookie
3 Momma and the lil one
4 potty time
5 blk buck
6 blk buck doe


----------



## jaycf7 (May 30, 2009)

HAPPY FRIDAY!

1 - Went to my boat this week and found this!!
2 - Watching some college baseball at Minute Made this past weekend
3 - Truck JUST barley fits in garage LOL
4 - Dads new pool table!


----------



## jaime1982 (Aug 25, 2009)

*more pics*

1-3 blk buck burger
4-6 blk buck sausage
7&8 misc walmart pics


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

The new rig... Oh My... Pinch me


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

My buddies PB Trout!


----------



## rentfro (Apr 3, 2012)

beautiful rig chaser!


----------



## captMATT (Jun 3, 2005)

**** chaser said:


> The new rig... Oh My... Pinch me


SHWING!!!!! That's an AWESOME RIG!!!!! CONGRATS!!!:flag:


----------



## mike1970lee (Jan 19, 2009)

*couldn't resist this bargain*

what a deal


----------



## tentcotter (Oct 23, 2009)

1 & 2. get some mack
3. clean a mack
4. cook a mack


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

Senior year baseball season is here!!!


----------



## Team Burns (May 6, 2008)

Super Bowl Party: In Loving Memory of the Houston Texans


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

1942 Harley that belongs to a friend


----------



## koyhoward (Jan 8, 2007)

1. Crappie at a nearby bank fishing spot
2. My daughter was "Character of the Month" at her school.
3. Sunset cruise on Lake Austin earlier this week.


----------



## LandPirate (Jun 5, 2009)

American Kestrel
Purple Martin
Eastern Bluebird
Devil's Weed
Hays County Sunset


----------



## LandPirate (Jun 5, 2009)

White-tail doe
Limb rat
Onion Creek
Great Blue Heron
Limb rat
White Egret
Red Tail Hawk


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Blending colors


----------



## nelson6500 (Jun 8, 2007)

one fast cat " not mine A friend of a friends"




























52.5 mph in 2 foot seas









my new friend Bill a Veteran home from Afghanistan









My son Brandon demonstrating a Jiu-Jitsu technique a by throwing his Instructor


----------



## LandPirate (Jun 5, 2009)

Some pics from Aquarena Springs in San Marcos


----------



## Jamie_Lee (Oct 28, 2010)

Paige before and after we cut 10" off of her hair to donate to locks of love....
Hubby
Sweet baby love Emma
Rion after Church on Sunday looking all perty


----------



## Feathershredder (Nov 29, 2009)

*few pics from the marsh this season*

What a great season!


----------



## wisslbritches (May 27, 2004)

*Stephen F. Austin State Park Last Weekend*

Can you spot the Owl?
Animal feeding time at the nature center
West Wren Loop
Wren Loop Observation Point (Brazos River)


----------



## huntinguy (Aug 22, 2005)

Baby boy and Mama getting some quality time.

That old clock was given to my great grandmother at her wedding, it always passes down to the eldest son. Glad to have it back on display


----------



## salth2o (Sep 21, 2004)

Monster Jam round 2. I am hooked on this stuff.






















A little fun at the deer lease.


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

*Early Lunch---- Go Ahead*

Themed Heart Stopping Super-Supper XLVII ( One way or the other )

For Baltimore : Blue Cornmeal Crab Cakes topped w/ Roasted Red Pepper Relish Topped with a Basil Vinaigrette

For San Fran - Cioppino ( Italian Feech Stew gone overboard ) with Lobstah, Little neck clams, Shrimp and Red Snapper..

Greek Chickeen Casserole

MARDI GRAS Speckled Trout

FeechLoaf - Mardi Gras Mix Veggies

Portuguese White Bean Soup


----------



## cubera (Mar 9, 2005)

Eagle in Pearland


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

wisslbritches said:


> Can you spot the Owl?
> Animal feeding time at the nature center
> West Wren Loop
> Wren Loop Observation Point (Brazos River)


Are there possibly 2 owls in that tree?


----------



## wisslbritches (May 27, 2004)

shaggydog said:


> Are there possibly 2 owls in that tree?


Hmmmm.....I think I see where you're looking. About 2 o'clock from the big guy. I doubt there's more than one. We had about 30 people watching it and someone prolly would have said something. Plus, Great Horned Owls don't play well with others, even other Owls. Good eye though.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

wisslbritches said:


> Hmmmm.....I think I see where you're looking. About 2 o'clock from the big guy. I doubt there's more than one. We had about 30 people watching it and someone prolly would have said something. Plus, Great Horned Owls don't play well with others, even other Owls. Good eye though.


I was looking at about 12:30-1:00, but my eyes are old, and my clock may be slow.


----------



## Lav20 (Mar 22, 2005)

*Early am*

Lake Calcasieu


----------



## atcNick (Apr 7, 2005)

My Smokehouse
















-Nick


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

nelson6500 said:


> one fast cat " not mine A friend of a friends"


Hmm... which one of these isn't like the other? lol


----------



## rsmith (Jun 29, 2007)

atcNick said:


> My Smokehouse
> 
> View attachment 577804
> 
> ...


Really nice!


----------



## HTownBoi281 (May 13, 2006)

Captain Dave said:


> Themed Heart Stopping Super-Supper XLVII ( One way or the other )
> 
> For Baltimore : Blue Cornmeal Crab Cakes topped w/ Roasted Red Pepper Relish Topped with a Basil Vinaigrette
> 
> ...


MY GOODNESS!! That looks amazing!!


----------



## reb (Aug 12, 2005)

2cool smokehouse . . .excellent job!!


----------



## twoZJs (Jul 23, 2008)

rsparker67 said:


> Jill fishing, driving, and shooting


RS, Are those wind turbines near Port A?


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

CORNHUSKER said:


> Senior year baseball season is here!!!
> 
> View attachment 577595
> 
> ...


Nice circle change.


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

picture of first module lift with the HLD (largest lifting capacity on land in the world) for the shell olympus i got from a friend near corpus

*







*

* 
*


----------



## bassmaster2004 (Aug 2, 2004)

When your moving and you already packed the microwave and pans. The George foreman comes thru heating up some pizza. Lol


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

Enchiladas!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## txranger (Jun 23, 2005)

rsparker67 is winning in a landslide.


----------



## rsparker67 (Mar 30, 2008)

txranger said:


> rsparker67 is winning in a landslide.


That's what happens when you drink Tigers Blood.....


----------



## rsparker67 (Mar 30, 2008)

twoZJs said:


> RS, Are those wind turbines near Port A?


Landcut


----------



## Teamgafftop2 (Nov 27, 2010)

*Almost made it...*

On our way to POC and had a blow out in the Excursion. Could've been a lot worse. Tore off the exhaust and severed a coolant line so we rode home on a rollback. The truck held up well. Just some minor trim and quarter panel damage (on the inside)


----------



## rdtfishn (Sep 14, 2012)

Roundman... I was in CC last weekend, I saw the booms on the horizon and thought S.O.B that's one big *** crane. Than a couple days later was in Sargent helping my father-in-law glass the shrimp boat and saw 2 structures that size headed south. And I thought to myself again where the heck I that thing goin... Well it's pretty cool to see it up in the air... Cool pic


Tight lines


----------

